# حصريا .. ولأول مرة ع النت + شريط (( ازاي حبيتني )) للمرنمة ( إنجي بطرس) نسخة أصلية + راائع



## micpower (11 سبتمبر 2010)

*






حصريــــــــــــــــــــــــا
لأول مرة ع النت 
تميز جديد 

شريط

ازاي حبيتني
إنجي بطرس
الشريط الثاني











الألبوم : ازاي حبيتني
أداء : إنجي بطرس
عدد الترانيم : 8 ترانيم
حجم الملف : 43.3 ميجا
جودة الصوت : ORIGINAL TAPE Recorded# 128 Kbps








1- صرخات الندم
2- مقدرش أعيش
3- ياما سنين
4- أنقذني
5- يا هنانا بيك
6- أبارك الرب
7- أنت صديقي
8- يا ملك السلام







MULTIUPLOAD



6سيرفرات

هنـــــــــــــــــا


++++




NOVAUP
سريع جدا

هنــــــــــــــــــا


++++





إلى هنا أعاننا الرب 





==================================
لينكات اخرى للشريط 
http://raby-yaso3.com/vb/showthread.php?t=12501 ===================================​​*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (12 سبتمبر 2010)

*شكرا ليك ع الشريط

وجار التحميل​*


----------



## nermeen1 (12 سبتمبر 2010)

جميل جدا


----------



## kalimooo (14 سبتمبر 2010)




----------



## النهيسى (14 سبتمبر 2010)

شكرا جدا جدا

رائع جداا
الرب يبارككم




​​


----------



## micpower (14 أكتوبر 2010)

شكراااااااااا لردودكم الجميلة يا حبايبي
ربنا يبارك حياتكم


----------



## naro_lovely (16 أكتوبر 2010)

هوة انتاج سنة كام الشريط ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟​


----------



## Son Ava Karas (5 مايو 2012)

*شريط " ازاى حبيتنى " لـ انجى بطرس*

ترانيم الشريط
1- صرخات الندم
2- مقدرش أعيش
3- ياما سنين
4- أنقذني
5- يا هنانا بيك
6- أبارك الرب
7- أنت صديقي
8- يا ملك السلام


لتحميل الشريط كامل

4shared
أضغط هنا
http://www.4shared.com/file/V_JpTIVJ...__kokoman.html


Mediafire
أضغط هنا

http://www.mediafire.com/?bjn1vw696ee3l8x​


----------



## joeseph.jesus (10 مايو 2012)

شكرا علي الشريط


----------



## روزي86 (13 مايو 2012)

جاري التحميل

ربنا يعوضك


----------



## oesi no (13 مايو 2012)

ربنا يباركك اخونا الغالى 
الموضوع مكرر وهيتم دمجه


----------

